# Pensionable?



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,

My wife worked for MAI brokers in Hong Kong from Feb 87 to May 89. Is it worth her contacting the relevant authorities to see if she is entitled to a pension of any kind or with the relatively short time that she worked there is it worth the effort?

Many thanks,

Dave


----------

